# Please Help, Disease Guppy?



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

http://tinypic.com/i1jtqq.jpg
http://tinypic.com/i1jjbo.jpg
http://tinypic.com/i1jn1g.jpg



I already posted in the main Livebearers Forum, with no response . So maybe someone here can help me here..... I found her like this this afternoon after work. There is nothing but a ghost shrimp in her 10 gallon tank...... and lots of soft floating plants. Last night when I checked on her she was fine, no marks, no abnormal Bloating or anything, but when I came home today she looked like she was beaten up by something.... The ghost shrimp was in the communtiy tank until 2-3 days ago with no probs. I seperated her to a gallon Fish bowl to moniter her closer.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ouch!
That's one messed-up guppy.
Terribly infected; you can try some melafix & salt, but it might already be too late for that. It might already even be too late for real antibiotic meds.
I hate to give you such bad news, but the prognosis isn't good for this fish.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> I seperated her to a gallon Fish bowl to moniter her closer


Keeping her in that 1 gallon may make her more sick. They need a heater and filtration especially if they are sick. You may want to look into a stronger antibacterial medication, the Melafix and Primafix like oldsalt said will control it from getting really infected, and some salt would help.



> I hate to give you such bad news, but the prognosis isn't good for this fish.


Sorry I agree to, it may be to late but you should try, you never know, some fish are tough. But I would forsure het her out of that bowl.


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

What does she have ? can you tell? She just got like that from one night the the next... No symtoms at all... I keep a close eye on ALL my fishes... every morning, before work and in the evening .... for any changes or signs of illness/pregnancy. This is the first illness I have had in my years of keeping fish so I am clueless.. She was in the breeder/hospital tank because I thought she was about the deliver.....


----------

